# Air Pump needs repair



## turtlez (Jun 15, 2010)

So I got a free Aquaclear 50 Pump, but, its putting out less air than my 2 year old Aquaclear 20 Pump!

I opened it up and it doesnt look like the diaphragm's are torn, but the person I got it from said it will probably work way better if you replace the diaphrams.

Problem: where do I get them?
I found this
A-18378 AquaClear 50 Air Pump Repair Kit
but its in the states and I would prefer to find a store here rather than ordering online. With shipping it would be easier to just buy a new pump.

Any help on how to fix this would be greatly appreciated.


----------

